# Big Macro coming down



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)

A couple of shots of a reasonable size mac before and after hitting 

the deck.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Kiwi78 said:


> View attachment 541797
> View attachment 541797


----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry, having trouble configuring pics. Working on it.


----------



## bikemike (Dec 7, 2016)

Were the tree hugger clans having a fit?


----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't get to much squawking from them over here luckily.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ready for slabs.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kiwi78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Final product.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Dec 7, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Jan 2, 2017)

Onto another mac.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kiwi78 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kiwi78 (Jan 2, 2017)

bar top


----------



## Kiwi78 (Jan 2, 2017)

Full shot of bar top


----------



## mga (Feb 8, 2017)

what size saw to do slabs?

is it hard on the chain? or, do you use a particular chain for cutting slabs?


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 8, 2017)

Kiwi78 said:


> View attachment 547713
> Full shot of bar top


The look of that wood resembles red cedar here in Missouri. Is yours cosidered a soft wood as our cedar is? From what i've read about trees in that area of the world, they are harder anyway, so if my understanding is correct even our hard woods here in the states might be more comprable to some of the wood considered soft down there. Nice looking job on a pleasant grain to see.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 10, 2017)

mga said:


> what size saw to do slabs?
> 
> is it hard on the chain? or, do you use a particular chain for cutting slabs?


Hi there, I use an 090 with either a 60" or 84" bar with semi chisel 404 chain reset to 5°. I can cut 6-8 4ft by 12ft slabs before giving the chain a light rub


mga said:


> what size saw to do slabs?
> 
> is it hard on the chain? or, do you use a particular chain for cutting slabs?


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 10, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> The look of that wood resembles red cedar here in Missouri. Is yours cosidered a soft wood as our cedar is? From what i've read about trees in that area of the world, they are harder anyway, so if my understanding is correct even our hard woods here in the states might be more comprable to some of the wood considered soft down there. Nice looking job on a pleasant grain to see.


Hi there, the Macrocarpa here is considered medium as far as a hardwood is concerned, it dries quite light but is very strong. Macrocarpa is an imported tree here from central coast California but grows more densely in New Zealand apparently. Yes some of our native timbers here are extremely hard Rimu for example when dry needs to be drilled to put nails of any size into it!


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 10, 2017)

Kiwi78 said:


> Hi there, the Macrocarpa here is considered medium as far as a hardwood is concerned, it dries quite light but is very strong. Macrocarpa is an imported tree here from central coast California but grows more densely in New Zealand apparently. Yes some of our native timbers here are extremely hard Rimu for example when dry needs to be drilled to put nails of any size into it!


I was informed last night that the attempt to transplant some of Australian eucalypsis {sic] in California ended up with unexpected results. Hope was to have a strong stout wood as is found down under. What grew on the west coast was not as desired; it was a softer easily shattered and kind of punky if IIRC. Thank you for helping my learning process


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 11, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> I was informed last night that the attempt to transplant some of Australian eucalypsis {sic] in California ended up with unexpected results. Hope was to have a strong stout wood as is found down under. What grew on the west coast was not as desired; it was a softer easily shattered and kind of punky if IIRC. Thank you for helping my learning process


My pleasure, another little bit of information for your learning process, lumping us Kiwis (New Zealanders) in with Australians is like me calling you a Canadian LOL. Australia do have some extremely hard woods over there Jarrah being one of the toughest euchs aling with the Redgum. Another tough NZ timber I never mentioned is Matai, like the Rimu it needs to be drilled before nailing or screwing, even fence staples won't go in 1\4"


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 11, 2017)

Kiwi78 said:


> My pleasure, another little bit of information for your learning process, lumping us Kiwis (New Zealanders) in with Australians is like me calling you a Canadian LOL. Australia do have some extremely hard woods over there Jarrah being one of the toughest euchs aling with the Redgum. Another tough NZ timber I never mentioned is Matai, like the Rimu it needs to be drilled before nailing or screwing, even fence staples won't go in 1\4"
> Yes I remember that Oz was used for prisoner retention by the UK. Not NZ I have TBI gotten almost 45 years ago.Missing part of skull w/brain damage.I mean no slight or insult to anyone there. On the map they are so close (-; expecting similar weather/growing conditions. Canada shares many tree species wth us since there is not an oceanic seperation. Would not be offended by an error of being called Canadian as long as the term "hoser" was not used.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 11, 2017)

Haha "hoser" yes i have heard that term a couple of times when visiting Austin Texas a couple of years back, I see you are from Missouri, I nearly moved there 9 years ago for a contract to assist the conversion of 4 dairy farms in Carthage, awesome state!!!


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 11, 2017)

another pic of a mac slab.


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 11, 2017)

and another


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow thats perty . In post 11 where is the wood bloks the stickers are made of come from . I had a friend give me a stack of bloks milled like that ,all different kinds of wood .


----------



## Kiwi78 (Feb 19, 2017)

john taliaferro said:


> Wow thats perty . In post 11 where is the wood bloks the stickers are made of come from . I had a friend give me a stack of bloks milled like that ,all different kinds of wood .


They are just packing blocks used to strap packs of timber together at the mill ready for transport to local timber yards. They discard them once the packs are cut open for sale. I then swoop in before they get thrown out, its treated pine


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 16, 2017)

Kiwi78 said:


> My pleasure, another little bit of information for your learning process, lumping us Kiwis (New Zealanders) in with Australians is like me calling you a Canadian LOL. Australia do have some extremely hard woods over there Jarrah being one of the toughest euchs aling with the Redgum. Another tough NZ timber I never mentioned is Matai, like the Rimu it needs to be drilled before nailing or screwing, even fence staples won't go in 1\4"


You can call me a Canadian, just don't call me a Yank. I live below the Mason/Dixon Line, LOL. Joe


----------



## Ben Williams (Jul 10, 2017)

What a monster, glad it didnt just go for firewood, those slabs look nice!


----------

